# favorite old black and white horror movie.



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

It's a shame. With how much I love Halloween and monsters, I have never taken the time to watch many of the old classics! Gotta love Bella though.


----------



## Chalice (Aug 30, 2008)

Nosferatu, definitely


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane 
and 
The Bad Seed


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

LOVE Universal's monster classics! The Wolfman is probably my favorite. That being said, I also love the Abbott and Costello Meet ________ movies. A&C meet Frankenstein is my all-time fave!

Speaking of B&W horror movies, anyone seen the old version of 13 Ghosts? Its really just awful but for some reason I love it anyway!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Bride of Frankenstein ~well, of course!

Metropolis - while not technically a horror movie, it was very sci/fi and scary considering how it depicted the future... eerily accurate. The robot Maria was the inspiration for C3PO...

All of the Universal Monsters pics

Arsenic and Old Lace (okay, again not horror, but a comedy farce set around Halloween and with a Boris Karloff lookalike)

Psycho

Spellbound


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The Haunting
The House on Haunted Hill
Tales of Terror
The Last Man on Earth-- original "I am Legend"



I'm a huge Price fan.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

House of Wax with Vincent Price

The Thing From Another World

The Blob

The Wolfman


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Frankenstein
Bride of Frankenstein
The Mummy
Wolfman
Werewolf of London
Island of Lost Souls
The Haunting

Special mention:
The Body Snatcher (1945)
If you want to see Karloff in possibly his best performance, see this film. What a stellar actor he was. His character in this film is so wonderfully evil. One of the best villains this side of Hannibal Lecter. Excellent film in many ways.

Roger


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

Psycho and Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

The House on Haunted Hill

Carnival of Souls- It's just a B movie, but that scene where that chair spins around STILL makes me jump!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Carnival of Souls is a _GREAT_ movie!! Very creepy.

I love all the Universal monsters, but The Bride of Frankenstein is probably my favorite.

Psycho...didn't shower for a week. 

But I think that you just can't beat The Haunting for atmosphere, psychological creepiness, and scary scenes. That scene with Nell and Theo in the bedroom.... And that house just....*stares* at you....


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

dustin2dust said:


> It's a shame. With how much I love Halloween and monsters, I have never taken the time to watch many of the old classics! Gotta love Bella though.



BELA. Bay-la.

A starter's list:

• THE CABINET OF DR. CALIGARI (1920)
• NOSFERATU (1922)
• PHANTOM OF THE OPERA (1925)
• DRACULA (1931)
• FRANKENSTEIN (1931)
• FREAKS (1932)
• KING KONG (1933)
• BRIDE OF FRANKENSTEIN (1935)
• CAT PEOPLE (1942)
• THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL (1951)
• THE THING FROM ANOTHER WORLD (1951)
• THE NIGHT OF THE HUNTER (1955)
• INVASION OF THE BODY SNATCHERS (1956)
• EYES WITHOUT A FACE (1960)
• PSYCHO (1960)
• THE INNOCENTS (1961)
• NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD (1968)
• YOUNG FRANKENSTEIN (1974)
• ERASERHEAD (1978)


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Deleting double post.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

For me...

The Haunting
House on Haunted Hill

Hubby wants to add his two cents, he says...

Terror Island (He loves Peter Cushing)
The Crawling Eye

And we both love Legend of Hell House (I know it's not a b&w but the movie is not only great but the book is creepy as hell!!).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

for me
13 ghosts
the haunting
phsyco
saloms lot isn't that black and white?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> saloms lot isn't that black and white?


SALEM'S LOT (1979) is in color.


----------



## JDJD (Sep 27, 2005)

Favourite old black and white horror movie?

It's my favourite horror movie of all time. The creepiest-ever creeped-out creepfest: Nosferatu (1922).










AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

There's another black and white movie that comes to mind. I don't really recall what it was about, but it must have been a horror movie because I do remember feeling ill-at-ease and overcome with nausea while watching it: It's A Wonderful Life (1946).

JD


----------



## Anarchist Nny (Sep 6, 2008)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Ervserver (Sep 7, 2008)

House of Wax with Vincent Price


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Ervserver said:


> House of Wax with Vincent Price


Color, 3-D, and multichannel sound.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Our top 5 favorites:

The Bat
Horror Hotel
Wolfman
Frankenstein
Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

cadaverino got most of mine already-
id like to add :
White Zombie (1932) - Bela Lugosi. often called the first zombie movie of all time.
Phantom of the Opera (1925) -Lon Chaney. i consider it horror
London After Midnight (1927)- Lon Chaney. its a lost film, but just looking at Chaney with his makeup on, i can tell this would have been good. maybe someday it will pop up in someones basement.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

1920s - Nosferatu
19303 - Bride of Frankenstein
1940s - The Wolf Man (gotta love A&C meet F, tho!)
1950s - 13 Ghosts
1960s - The Haunting


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

13 Ghost and Dracula.
Nuthing beats them!


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

Spider Baby with Lon Chaney Jr. is one of my favorites and apparently they are doing a remake of it.


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

The Birds!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Specterkev said:


> The Birds!


Technicolor


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

In no particular order: 

Night of the Living Dead
Psycho
House on Haunted Hill
Carnival of Souls
White Zombie

and while not technically horror I feel the need to mention:

13 Tzameti
and 
Night of the Hunter


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

*Fave*

My personal is Dracula.My wife is nuts about The Creature From The Black Lagoon. We have all the Universal Monster movies,but then again we have probably 2000 horror movies.We even like some of the old cheesy movies like It Came From Hell.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Jacks Attic said:


> Night of the Living Dead
> Psycho
> House on Haunted Hill


I agree with all of these...for sure!


----------

